# The Gigaleak 3, featuring Pokémon Emerald & Wii Startup Disc



## Ryccardo (Sep 2, 2020)

The Gigaleak 3, featuring Pokémon Emerald & Wii Startup Disc



 ​
After little more than a month, *a new* undescribed *archive* has been uploaded to anonfiles and posted *on 4chan*, called "emeralds.7z" and having a SHA-1 hash of D27A9CE1455F825C9169D40DCE362C6A9C472F11. It in turn contains multiple archives.

The contents can be broadly divided in three categories:

 More CVS repositories of *internal-use Wii titles*, including retail and developer versions of *the infamous Wii Startup Disc*
 The *source code* for all language versions of *Pokémon Emerald*, including the long-teased "pokeviewer" map previewer for Windows, and the MIDI files from which the game's soundtrack was converted.
 *Wii* archives attributed to *ATI* (yet having an owner group name of "routefree", suggesting the archive originated from BroadOn), including Verilog files, schematics for NDEV systems and plans for the canned "tako" handheld GameCube on which the "vegas" Wii GPU and coprocessor, better known as Starlet, is derived.




> Previously in this series: Gigaleak 2, "The Gigaleak", Generation 4, Generation 3, New-2DS factory software, 3DS internal use Pokemon ROMs, iQue Player, and Wii kernels, Generation 2, and Generation 1.



[GAME=/game/pok-mon-emerald.1517]Pokémon Emerald[/GAME] [PLATFORM=/platform/wii]Nintendo Wii[/PLATFORM]


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2020)

Despite this being major lekaks, is more like "Mega" rather than "Giga" by the number of things leaked.


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 2, 2020)

Barnacle.


----------



## DSi_Lite (Sep 3, 2020)

many thanks to the 4-chan


----------



## grey72 (Sep 3, 2020)

Man, this 4-chan guy is really good


----------



## DKB (Sep 3, 2020)

4chan hacker


----------



## Creqaw (Sep 3, 2020)

Ah, another leak, let's take a look as soon as this very slow download completes.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 3, 2020)

Hopefully, there's more than just Pokemon stuff.

IDK about anyone else, but I'd love to see the early build of Super Metroid leak out where, when Samus died, it was revealed that she was baring all underneath the suit, and her scream was more orgasmic. I'm not making this up, the devs said as much in an interview somewhere! XD


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2020)

I need to free up some drivespace...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes bby, keep them coming!
The more Nintendo gets rekt up the ass, the merrier :^}


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 6, 2020)

I wonder how many interesting thing could be done with the Pokémon Emerald source code...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 6, 2020)

has nintendo responded about gigaleak its been long time


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 6, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> has nintendo responded about gigaleak its been long time


They haven't and most likely won't, because the responsible for the leak is already behind bars for different reasons, and they can't do jackshit about the leaks other than cry about it.
They deserve the leaks tho, for being such assholes to the fanbase.


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 6, 2020)

why 4chan tho?


----------



## 2short (Sep 8, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> why 4chan tho?



lol how should we know. Ask the leaker. But these things often spread out from there.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 8, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> why 4chan tho?


Because of
1) Anonymity for leaks
2) Harder to track... ?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

WII STARTUP DISC????????

HOLY FUCJ IS THIS SHIT REAL??????????

--EDIT--

Hmm, I've been searching through /v/ archive and found nothing. not even a single anonfiles link- Did that leak actually happen? Was it not on /v/?

--EDIT--

Nvm, it was somehow on /vp/, WHY DID THEY UPLOAD WII LEAK TO /vp/????


----------



## Duncan Idaho (Sep 16, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> WII STARTUP DISC????????
> 
> HOLY FUCJ IS THIS SHIT REAL??????????
> 
> ...


I hope I'm not necroing, but, I hope this can rez dead wii's or partially dead ones.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 17, 2020)

Duncan Idaho said:


> I hope I'm not necroing, but, I hope this can rez dead wii's or partially dead ones.


Nope (unless by "partially dead" you mean having the Insert Startup Disc wii menu stub installed, lol)

The gold standards for Wii recovery (Priiloader if installed and working, restoring full nand backup with bootmii as boot2 or hardmod) have been the same for over a decade;

and even assuming the unlikely-but-possible case of (wii menu only booting to recovery mode, trucha enabled wii menu IOS, modchip or ODE) not only this disc would still be useless for that purpose, but there are better homebrews you can make a bootable DVD of


----------



## Duncan Idaho (Sep 17, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Nope (unless by "partially dead" you mean having the Insert Startup Disc wii menu stub installed, lol)
> 
> The gold standards for Wii recovery (Priiloader if installed and working, restoring full nand backup with bootmii as boot2 or hardmod) have been the same for over a decade;
> 
> and even assuming the unlikely-but-possible case of (wii menu only booting to recovery mode, trucha enabled wii menu IOS, modchip or ODE) not only this disc would still be useless for that purpose, but there are better homebrews you can make a bootable DVD of


And here I was thinking it could install factory IOS's and thus "reset" the machine so to speak to a factory state.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 17, 2020)

Duncan Idaho said:


> And here I was thinking it could install factory IOS's and thus "reset" the machine so to speak to a factory state.


This disc specifically only contains IOS4 and 9, almost every Wii would already have an higher version of them 

There is no official way to downgrade a title without uninstalling it first;

Assuming Nintendo can write a program to do that, sign it, and possibly even burn it to a disc that a consumer Wii would accept as original (or maybe they have officially chipped drives for service use) - well, a full reinstallation disc is possible, but would still be limited to cases where boot1, 2, the Wii Menu and its IOS are working
(that's in fact what the Wii Menu Installer and Uninstaller [which in fact installs the NDEV menu] does on a developer console!)

To do more than that would require knowing the nand encryption key, or flashing a generic factory image and replacing the GPU with a brand new one with blank OTP...


----------

